# Posting High resolution pictures to Facebook?



## Aldo Ferrari (May 28, 2013)

Hello gang, i have seen great resolution pictures from photographers uploaded to facebook but i have no idea how it's done, every time i try to upload one of my pictures or use the publish service to post on facebook it seems like face books just slaughters the quality of the pictures. Is there a trick to get the best resolution on facebook? please someone help!


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2013)

AFAIK, the longest edge can be no more than 2048 pixels. In your FB Publish Service "Image Sizing" section make sure the long edge is set to 2048 pixels. Even with this I would not consider FB a quality image source

Here is one from a recently loaded album of mine.  You can compare these full screen.  This album was uploaded using Jeffrey Freidl's Flickr Plugin

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=611553632191002&set=p.611553632191002&type=3&theater


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 29, 2013)

Also, choose a JPEG quality of 50. If you choose higher than that, Facebook is guaranteed to resample the photo.

The technical detail here is that if you set the Quality in Lightroom to 54 or above, Lightroom does no chroma subsampling.  If you choose 53 or below, it uses 4:2:0 subsampling.  In my testing, it appears that Facebook requires subsampling.

There are times when Facebook will still resample, even if you resize to 2048 or lower and Quality 53 or lower. I haven't yet determined how to predict this.

When you say they slaughter the quality, in which view? Are you looking at the timeline view, the photo viewer, full screen, ... Remember that Facebook shows all kinds of different sizes in these situations; they have to downsize for most of them if the original is at 2048.


----------

